# Anyone tried this?



## Millberry (May 30, 2021)

I read this on the Internet about smoking spare  ribs---quote: * " If I wrap, I will go 3 hours unwrapped and then 2 hours wrapped. For the last hour, I let it go for half hour then baste it with honey and molasses, let that go for 15 minutes with the lid closed and 15 minutes with the lid open. I let it sit off of heat for 30 minutes before cutting. "*

I WANT to try this but was wondering if anyone else has?    That honey and molasses makes my my water. 

I guess I am asking more about the honey and molasses part,,,,,, _I usually _do the 3---1 &1/2----1/2. Was going to do the peach glaze tomorrow...I bought a whole spare rib thing so I guess I could try the "sweet test" on the riblets or sternum I cut off. I love experimenting

*Charlie*


----------



## Chasdev (May 30, 2021)

Two hours wrapped is a TON of time wrapped,  will turn rib meat to mush.
I like mine falling off the bone but not boiled to death in foil.
Okay, I'm talking about baby backs...


----------



## DanMcG (May 30, 2021)

Sounds like the 3-2-1 method with a sweet ending to me, or is the last hour still wrapped?


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

That's the 321 method in a nutshell. I always keep the lid closed. Once you lift the lid off your smoker all the heat escapes. Unless your smoking over direct heat. As for the molasses and honey. Sounds a little to sweet for my tastes. 

Chris


----------



## Millberry (May 30, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> Sounds like the 3-2-1 method with a sweet ending to me, or is the last hour still wrapped?


unwrapped


----------



## Millberry (May 30, 2021)

I guess I am asking more about the honey and molasses part,,,,,, _ I usually _do the 3---1 &1/2----1/2. Was going to do the peach glaze tomorrow...I bought a whole spare rib thing  so I guess I could try the "sweet test" on the riblets or sternum I cut off. I love experimenting


----------



## Millberry (May 30, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> Two hours wrapped is a TON of time wrapped,  will turn rib meat to mush.
> I like mine falling off the bone but not boiled to death in foil.
> Okay, I'm talking about baby backs...


Thanks Chas...I do 1 and a half wrapped--BUT when wife  is gone, I don't wrap at all.


----------



## olaf (May 30, 2021)

My wife likes only honey, I like no sweet so it becomes a compromise of honey.


----------



## Millberry (May 30, 2021)

Thanks--I do understand...I really do


----------



## smokeymose (May 30, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I read this on the Internet about smoking spare  ribs---quote: * " If I wrap, I will go 3 hours unwrapped and then 2 hours wrapped. For the last hour, I let it go for half hour then baste it with honey and molasses, let that go for 15 minutes with the lid closed and 15 minutes with the lid open. I let it sit off of heat for 30 minutes before cutting. "*
> 
> I WANT to try this but was wondering if anyone else has?    That honey and molasses makes my my water.


The honey and molasses basically makes it a glaze. You use it at the end instead of BBQ sauce. Not bad!
2 hrs wrapped is too much (unless you're cooking at really low temps, I suppose).


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 30, 2021)

Just wanted to say Happy Memorial Weekend  *Charlie*.


----------



## Millberry (May 30, 2021)

Thank you very much---you have a good one also


 “And I’m proud to be an American, where at least I know I’m free. And I won’t forget the men who died, who gave that right to me.”






 “


----------



## Millberry (May 30, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> The honey and molasses basically makes it a glaze. You use it at the end instead of BBQ sauce. Not bad!
> 2 hrs wrapped is too much (unless you're cooking at really low temps, I suppose).


235 degrees. I noticed that Aaron Franklin keeps his spare ribs wrapped for 3 hours!!!!!


----------



## thirdeye (May 30, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I read this on the Internet about smoking spare  ribs---quote: * " If I wrap, I will go 3 hours unwrapped and then 2 hours wrapped. For the last hour, I let it go for half hour then baste it with honey and molasses, let that go for 15 minutes with the lid closed and 15 minutes with the lid open. I let it sit off of heat for 30 minutes before cutting. "*
> 
> I WANT to try this but was wondering if anyone else has?    That honey and molasses makes my my water.



Any of the 'ribs by the numbers' techniques you read about is just a way for cooks to quickly explain to other cooks what their particular rib technique is.  The first number is time naked, the second number is time wrapped (this is the tenderizing step), and the third number is the time back on the pit to glaze or just re-set the bark. So for example if I tell you I did a 3-1-1 cook, you know what I am talking about.  Molasses is a little too sweet for my tastes, but I use honey sometimes when cooking for guests.  Other options are apple jelly, hot pepper jelly or even bacon jelly.  Any of these things can give some shine, and sweet (or shine and sweet/heat) on whatever you want to glaze. 

The origin of the 3-2-1 method is probably 35 years ago when guys like Bill Milroy (Texas Rib Rangers) were working on competition rib methods.  *But something got lost over time.... the 3-2-1 method was initially used on full slabs of belly ribs, because they can weigh 5 or more pounds, are quite hard to cook, and a lot of barbecue folks cooked at 250° in those days.   *Later in time, people started using the 3-2-1 method on racks of St Louis trimmed ribs, and even on loin back ribs, which can be overkill on those ribs. I'm sure I've done some 3-2-1 cooks, but even on full slabs I'm more like a 4-1.5-1 kind of cook. Here are some full slab ribs, now you can see why they need some TLC to come out right.


----------



## olaf (May 30, 2021)

I've started doing spareribs at 4-1-1 babyback at 3-1-1.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 30, 2021)

I've been doing Spare Ribs unwrapped for 3-4 hours, then wrapped for the final 1-2 hours til it hits tenderness the Mrs likes.  Before wrapping I add Honey and a little more of the Rub, then wrap, etc.


----------



## Millberry (May 31, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I've been doing Spare Ribs unwrapped for 3-4 hours, then wrapped for the final 1-2 hours til it hits tenderness the Mrs likes.  Before wrapping I add Honey and a little more of the Rub, then wrap, etc.


thanks Mike


----------



## Millberry (May 31, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Any of the 'ribs by the numbers' techniques you read about is just a way for cooks to quickly explain to other cooks what their particular rib technique is.  The first number is time naked, the second number is time wrapped (this is the tenderizing step), and the third number is the time back on the pit to glaze or just re-set the bark. So for example if I tell you I did a 3-1-1 cook, you know what I am talking about.  Molasses is a little too sweet for my tastes, but I use honey sometimes when cooking for guests.  Other options are apple jelly, hot pepper jelly or even bacon jelly.  Any of these things can give some shine, and sweet (or shine and sweet/heat) on whatever you want to glaze.
> 
> The origin of the 3-2-1 method is probably 35 years ago when guys like Bill Milroy (Texas Rib Rangers) were working on competition rib methods.  *But something got lost over time.... the 3-2-1 method was initially used on full slabs of belly ribs, because they can weigh 5 or more pounds, are quite hard to cook, and a lot of barbecue folks cooked at 250° in those days.   *Later in time, people started using the 3-2-1 method on racks of St Louis trimmed ribs, and even on loin back ribs, which can be overkill on those ribs. I'm sure I've done some 3-2-1 cooks, but even on full slabs I'm more like a 4-1.5-1 kind of cook. Here are some full slab ribs, now you can see why they need some TLC to come out right.
> 
> ...


Thanks a whole heap


----------



## Smoking Audi (May 31, 2021)

We do ribs start to finish unwrapped. About 5-6 hours total. The last batch we added spritzing with apple juice each hour. We have never monitored internal temp on them either. Near the end when the bone ends start exposing we know they are done. We used to smoke on a gasser with a wood chip box so getting that just right temp wasn’t the easiest but now that we have the pellet smoker where we can dial a temp. This last smoke we ran them at 250 for about 5 hours.

Not a bad rack yet. All were tasty not tough.


----------



## Millberry (May 31, 2021)

Smoking Audi said:


> We do ribs start to finish unwrapped. About 5-6 hours total. The last batch we added spritzing with apple juice each hour. We have never monitored internal temp on them either. Near the end when the bone ends start exposing we know they are done. We used to smoke on a gasser with a wood chip box so getting that just right temp wasn’t the easiest but now that we have the pellet smoker where we can dial a temp. This last smoke we ran them at 250 for about 5 hours.
> 
> Not a bad rack yet. All were tasty not tough.


Thanks so much. That is encouraging when you say "not a bad rack yet"


----------



## schlotz (May 31, 2021)

Hey, if you like the wrapping process and are happy with the results then that is all that matters. Personally, I haven't wrapped ribs in years, way too much fussing, it cuts into beer time, and the result speaks for itself.  A clean bite through that provides the peak flavor profile we like the best.


----------



## Millberry (May 31, 2021)

do you still spritz? Do to put sauce in the last few minutes?


----------



## schlotz (May 31, 2021)

Yes, I start at the beginning of hour #3 and approx. every 45min forward using apple juice.  Check for doneness starting around 4h45m using the bend of the rack method, holding the 1st third of the rack with tongs and look for a break across the meat.  If not, wait 20 min & recheck.  Once there, sauce and let it set up for 15 min before pulling.


----------



## Millberry (May 31, 2021)

I keep bugging you--what temperature? ( I use 235F)


----------



## schlotz (May 31, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I keep bugging you--what temperature? ( I use 235F)


Usually 245°


----------



## Millberry (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks so much for everything!


----------

